# camplite pop-up



## Davester (May 11, 2006)

My family and i are looking to get into a pop-up camper.Are some more reliable than others?are there some we should stay away from?I'll probably buy used.I saw a camplite pop-up with a dinette slide out on the side,are they the only brand pop-up with slide outs?and are they built well.thanks for any help.Dave C.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 12, 2006)

camplite pop-up

I don't sell pop-up's, but I have not heard of Camplite.  There are several manufactures who make slideouts in them.  Fleetwood and Jayco to name 2.


----------



## Kirk (May 16, 2006)

camplite pop-up

We had a Star Craft and we loved it for 12 years. But that was a long time ago so you may want to do come checking on quality. The Coleman brand name pop-up is no longer made by the Coleman company of Wichita, KS but was sold to Fleetwood. There is at least one that is made by Thor, I think under the Dutchman name. Jayco used to make one, not sure if they still do. When they did it was very well thought of.


----------



## deniloo (May 16, 2006)

camplite pop-up

We had a Viking popup before getting the 5th wheel.  It was a 97' and we had no problems with it.  Had a furnace and shower--both worked fine. One trip we had 6 adults and 4 dogs sleeping in it and had a wonderful time!  Wouldn't advise that on a regular basis but in a crunch!!! (by the way, other 4 adults were daughters and son-in-laws and the grandpuppies!)


----------

